# Looking cheerful



## Trithor (May 24, 2014)

As we move into winter, a few cold nights in the region of 3-4 degree C, most of the trees are bare now and the garden is starting to look a bit drab. But it is the start of the complex season and the benches are starting to look quite cheerful. The greens always seem to be first, but at least there are blooms!


----------



## MaryPientka (May 24, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2014)

Nice display.

I'm so glad I'm not moving into winter now.


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2014)

Hmm, seems like cool weather here also.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (May 24, 2014)

Very attractive display of complex Paphs.


----------



## John M (May 27, 2014)

Wow! What nice looking plants and flowers!


----------

